# Thank u admins :)



## krates (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally admins fixed many bugs added a captcha check for thread creation. Who is online list is now available too.

 will add more improvements in the list which i will notice 

where is the quick reply though ?

viola !!!


----------



## krates (Jun 7, 2009)

There is no quick reply still !!!


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 7, 2009)

It's there... I'm posting from it... can you not see it?


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 7, 2009)

Plus the darn recaptcha bug took me 4 hours to fix, now I have to sleep


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 7, 2009)

as you can see, double post prevention breaks with the latest version of VB, so it will take some time to get that back. Even ajax features seem to be working fine now, let me know if there are any more problems.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you admins
I hope this keeps the bots out


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

quick reply not fixed yet. its missing.
and why capcha for senior registered users ?


----------



## Coool (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks thanks thanks Thanks thanks thanks Thanks thanks thanks admin 

And there is no quick reply box Its really hard for me to post VIA mobile


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

Quick Reply is back. 

Edit: lolwhatisthis ? no capcha for quick reply.


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 7, 2009)

MHG: you should (a) see the quick reply now, and (b) not have recaptcha.

Regular users won't be able to see the Quick Reply box right now, because you need to verify your "humanness" to reply to a post. Give us a few days to weed out any spammers that are still registered, and verify that spam registrations are indeed going down, and we'll see about getting that up again.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 7, 2009)

hi

I dont see Quick reply but i see quick forum navigation at the bottom


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

FatBeing said:


> MHG: you should (a) see the quick reply now, and (b) not have recaptcha.
> 
> Regular users won't be able to see the Quick Reply box right now, because you need to verify your "humanness" to reply to a post. Give us a few days to weed out any spammers that are still registered, and verify that spam registrations are indeed going down, and we'll see about getting that up again.


OK, now what about that plugin to stop posters with less than 10 post count from posting links, images and new threads ? 

PS: shall I move this thread and the suggestions thread to feedback section ? And the pc workshop review thread to carnival section ?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2009)

FatBeing, i can see quick reply and post without captcha too.. But its not working as it's supposed to.. When you click post, it refreshes the page, which it should not!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> quick reply not fixed yet. its missing.
> and why capcha for senior registered users ?



If you have noscript or any other blocker allow recaptcha.net


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

kalpik said:


> FatBeing, i can see quick reply and post without captcha too.. But its not working as it's supposed to.. When you click post, it refreshes the page, which it should not!


ejjaktly.

And view forum member list option is also disabled. So is "who is online" list. In front page.


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 7, 2009)

One thing at a time please 

Now that we should have less spam to worry about, we can focus our attention on getting the AJAX working properly. As long as nothing's horribly broken, please live with it for now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> If you have noscript or any other blocker allow recaptcha.net


ROFL, if noscript can block recapcha spammers will have a field day. Hope thats not true.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

^^LessSpamHow ? Most spammmers are not bots but HUMANS.

How about that image/link/thread block plugin for postcount < 10 ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

^^LessSpamHow ? Most spammmers are not bots but HUMANS.

How about that image/link/thread block plugin for postcount < 10 ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

And double post still there it seems


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How about that image/link/thread block plugin for postcount < 10 ???



Done, and didn't need a plugin. 

Let me know if something goes awry.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2009)

Why on earth am I getting an Image Verification check before posting a new message? 

EDIT: Never mind. Don't bother.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

FatBeing said:


> Done, and didn't need a plugin.
> 
> Let me know if something goes awry.


Post count limit is how much ? Anorion wanted 5 but I suggested 10.

BTW, the issue of switching to plain text edit in reply causing all typed text to disappear has not been fixed yet.


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Post count limit is how much ? Anorion wanted 5 but I suggested 10.
> 
> BTW, the issue of switching to plain text edit in reply causing all typed text to disappear has not been fixed yet.



It's 10, but let's see...

And like I said, one thing at a time.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2009)

well, I'm ready to pass any kinda verification that u admins add, if that helps blocking SPAMs.

@ all, guys, something is going on track now. Please co-operate. We can start nagging when things are settled after a few days.

And, thank you Admins....


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

testing...xD

Edit: I think the QuickReply is disabled....Hope that it will be enabled soon.

Do I have to post some more posts to get the QuickReply?


----------



## iinfi (Jun 7, 2009)

Raaabo uncle is back after a loooong time


----------



## red_devil (Jun 7, 2009)

thank you admins 

I know fatbeing said he'll take care of things "one at a time" but it would really help if we could have a quick reply thing in place. I don't mind the captcha but please give us a quick reply as well.. replying without the quick reply is a real PITA.

and since you say you've disabled links/images/whatever to users with post count < 10, i guess it is safe to put back the quick reply in its rightful place.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome, but do we have to enter the captcha everytime?? and where's quick reply??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a lot better. There used to be soo many spammers or bots and they just clog up the forums


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for all this, the Captcha works, but I don't get the words properly... they are too hard to read...(although my eye sight is fine.. )
And one more thing, why the CAPTCHA is for older embers... I think it should be made for new joined members


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you remove the Social Groups... since no one uses them and most of the members only made them for nothing... and the Album feature is also worthless....


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Can you remove the Social Groups... since no one uses them and most of the members only made them for nothing... and the Album feature is also worthless....


I disagree. Social Groups are unmoderated. 

Pictures & Albums is also a very good feature. But it didn't use to work.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 7, 2009)

first........
thnx to admin....for coming back here........!!
I also support the quick reply.......and if possible remove this verification.....
as we all r lazy here.........

a suggestion, make the verification only if one includes a link other than this forum....!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 7, 2009)

I still cannot get quick reply box. I think quick reply is only enabled for admins and mods. 

Please enable quick reply for members also.


Current setting:
Number of posts per page is 30. Make it ~20 to reduce server load. This will also make forum to load faster.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks but no Quick Reply.


----------



## testauthorised (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, so quick reply is back, and posting doesn't need human verification  What else?

Raaabo


----------



## testauthorised (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm, I didn't need to refresh page, it just posted inline! And yet you say that's not happening, weird. This login is on IE btw.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 7, 2009)

Testing...
Quick reply is back, but it still refreshes the page. It's good that the verification thingy has been removed, it was a real pain.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 7, 2009)

testing the ajax in opera

edit: failed it refreshed the page


----------



## testauthorised (Jun 7, 2009)

testing in firefox....

Edit: failed, refreshed the page.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanx Raaabo for coming back...


----------



## red_devil (Jun 7, 2009)

// testing quick reply -- just don't trust raabo anymore


----------



## red_devil (Jun 7, 2009)

// quick reply works... but refreshes the page on FF .. so raabo was right 

// now testing auto-merging of posts


----------



## red_devil (Jun 7, 2009)

// quick reply works... but refreshes the page on FF .. so raabo was right 

// now testing auto-merging of posts

// greeted with a "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds" message. 30 seconds is too long, IMHO 


/// noo ... looks like i'm spamming the site.... alll my earlier messages don't get automatically deleted ...  and auto merge doesn't work ...


----------



## testauthorised (Jun 7, 2009)

double post preventor is broken with 3.8.2, I have to update it, will do that later, once I can figure this ajax nonsense out.


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ Die Spammers! Oops, got a bit carried away... I meant to say, "D-I-E SPAMMERS!!! TDF HATES U!!!"

Admins Thanks agn. I am ready to help in this Pest Control Operation! I dont mind the Captchas at all!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, quick reply is back


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 7, 2009)

Testing...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 7, 2009)

quick reply is back *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif
Thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

Testing...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 7, 2009)

testing quicky reply


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 7, 2009)

w00t!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2009)

Why dont we all continue in the forum suggestions thread? Easier to track that


----------

